# 11-year-old exposes Monsanto and GMOs, and other GMO stuff



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

I posted this over in Nutrition and Good Eating but I believe it belongs over here too. What a brilliant, brave child!

http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1317138/11-year-old-exposes-monsanto-and-gmos#post_16496275


----------

